# Ideal penis size study analysis + data correction



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

A pretty good study regarding the ideal penis size has been conducted a few years ago.
Here it is if you want to check it out in full:








Women's Preferences for Penis Size: A New Research Method Using Selection among 3D Models


Women’s preferences for penis size may affect men’s comfort with their own bodies and may have implications for sexual health. Studies of women’s penis size preferences typically have relied on their abstract ratings or selecting ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*Analysis*

Here are the demographics of the participants that were selected to be part of the study:

_"*All participants (N = 75) were screened to report sexual attraction to men*, and ranged in age from 18 to 65. They were California residents, mostly white or Asian, *sexually experienced, currently in a sexual relationship, and had sex recently* (see Table 1). *Twenty-seven percent of women reported that they had ended a relationship due, in part, to a mismatch between their penis size preference and their partner’s penis size* (see Table 1). *More women cited that the penis was too small as a problem, rather than that the penis was too large*."_

These women had to select among 3D penis models (see picture) and select the ones that they thought were :
- the average penis size
- ideal for ONS
- ideal for LTR







There were a total of 33 penis models to choose from (I will get back to this later):






One interesting thing to note is that women accurately guessed the size of the penis models :

_"Recall error was calculated as the difference of the dimension the participant chose minus the size of the actual sample."

"*Most (N = 48) women selected the exactly correct model (in both length and circumference) at immediate recall* (see Fig 5). About half (N = 31) of women selected exactly the correct model at delayed recall. There was a main effect of dimension predicting model selection error (F(1,73) = 11.6, p < .001, ηp 2 = .14): participants slightly underestimated penis length after the recall interval (*M = -0.18 inches or -0.46 cm error*), but were very accurate recalling penis circumference (*M = 0.02 inches or 0.05 cm error*). There was no main effect of delay nor dimension X delay interaction despite high power (f = .1, r = .9, 1-β = .97). Given the high accuracy, analyses for preferences were conducted as planned."_

They estimated the *average penis size at 5.76x4.5 inches*, which is extremely close to the calcSD Western average (5.7x4.68).

The *average ideal size for ONS was 6.41x4.97* and the *average ideal size for LTR was 6.37x4.83*.

*40 of the 60 women* who answered about their preferred size for ONS chose a penis that was 6.5 inches long or more, *24 of these 60 women* chose a penis that was 5.5 inches thick or more.

We can see that the ideal penis size is already above the average, but there is more to it...

*Data correction*

The main problem with this study is the size of the penis models that they used, a lot of those sizes were unrealistic.

For example, if a woman wanted a penis that was 7 inches long she would have to chose between the model with 3.5 inches girth, the one with 5 inches girth and the one with 6 inches girth. A 7 inches long penis is 1.7 SD above the average while a 3.5 inches thick penis is 2 SD below the average. It's fair to assume that a man with a 7 inches long penis is not going to have 3.5 inches girth (and vice versa).

I decided to fix the data while using this method:




For the cells coloured in light orange there was over a 2 SD difference between length and girth. If the length was overvalued, I deleted the girth data because it wasn't realistic nor was it useful to determine the ideal penis girth. If the girth was overvalued, I deleted the length data.

Here's how it looks like in practice:








ideal-penis-data.xlsx


#. Avg length 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 40 41 42 43 44. Avg girth 7,5 5,5 5,5 5. NA. 4,5 3,5 5 4 NA. 5,5 5 5,5 4 6,5 7 NA. 5 4 3,5 3,5 4 5 NA. 4 6 5,5 5 6 5 7 6 6 5,5 5,5 6,5 5 5 5 NA. 3,5 4,5 5 4 4,5 5,5 5 4,5 4,5...




docdro.id





You can see how the data for girth and length was deleted in some cells on the data correction sheets.

I decided to to the same but with a 1.5 SD max difference between length and girth (cells in orange) and with a 1 SD max difference (cells in red). In total there were 3 data corrections.

Here you can see how the final results are even higher:





Feel free to discuss.


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Aug 30, 2021)

fuck them we all want a nice tight clean pussy but it doesn’t always happen fussy foids it’s like when they say they want guys over 6’1 and they’re like 4’0

they overpower males and always will


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

Damn, they also asked those questions in the questionnaire:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems that the data isn't available, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

triggered said:


> fuck them we all want a nice tight clean pussy but it doesn’t always happen fussy foids it’s like when they say they want guys over 6’1 and they’re like 4’0
> 
> they overpower males and always will


----------



## gamma (Aug 30, 2021)

I think that this study is cope 
There's no reason why 6.5x5 is more ideal than 7x5.5


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I think that this study is cope
> There's no reason why 6.5x5 is more ideal than 7x5.5


Well, these women could have chosen 8x7 or 8.5x6.5 monster cocks but only a few did.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I think that this study is cope
> There's no reason why 6.5x5 is more ideal than 7x5.5


Btw, the most selected size for ONS was 6.5x5.5.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I think that this study is cope
> There's no reason why 6.5x5 is more ideal than 7x5.5


A legit unfrauded 7x5.5 is already really rare and many pornstars aren’t bigger than that. So I don’t think this study is cope


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 30, 2021)

Mfw I’m too big  @stewiegriffin @CupOfCoffee


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

*Size ranking for ONS*

Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3

You can visualize this data better here:


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3


Wack ass methodology Muh 4.5 is better than 6 but 6.5 is the best


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >>* 5 *> 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Wack ass methodology Muh 4.5 is better than 6 but 6.5 is the best


That's the data, it just means that more women selected a 4.5 inches long penis than a 6 inches long one.
Tbh in that ranking only the first 2 or 3 are relevant.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 30, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> A legit unfrauded 7x5.5 is already really rare and many pornstars aren’t bigger than that. So I don’t think this study is cope


yet 85% of users on this site claim to be 7x5 or more. Interesting.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 30, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> yet 85% of users on this site claim to be 7x5 or more. Interesting.


i claim 3x2.5


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Aug 30, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> yet 85% of users on this site claim to be 7x5 or more. Interesting.


I claim 6.5x6

I got a massive hog probably gonna start cucking this whole forum as soon as I get some eppley implants.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 30, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> i claim 3x2.5


perfect size, bro!


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> That's the data, it just means that more women selected a 4.5 inches long penis than a 6 inches long one.
> Tbh in that ranking only the first 2 or 3 are relevant.


Kidding bhai im not a retard


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 30, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> perfect size, bro!


anything bigger and it might hurt her so yeah


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3
> ...


is the length pill underrateD?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> is the length pill underrateD?


Idk, I remember a study where like 90% of girl said girth was more important


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Idk, I remember a study where like 90% of girl said girth was more important



It's far more important and every girl I've talked to has said the same, without fail


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 30, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> It's far more important and every girl I've talked to has said the same, without fail





MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Idk, I remember a study where like 90% of girl said girth was more important


there was a study about the depth of penetration affecting pleasure so idk.
it was like 18% less the inch you took out


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> there was a study about the depth of penetration affecting pleasure so idk.
> it was like 18% less the inch you took out


Honestly both matter, foids say they prefer girth but I doubt they would be satisfied with a 5 inches chode.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Aug 30, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> It's far more important and every girl I've talked to has said the same, without fail


whats ideal size ?


----------



## cvzvvc (Aug 30, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> whats ideal size ?


No idea, If I had to guess 5.5-6 girth and length is probably around 7. @MiroslavBulldosex would probably know.

I think the brutal truth is that women can easily get accustomed to any size no matter how large. The saying bigger is better exists for a reason... Which doesn't mean LDAR if you aren't a pornstar, but at the same time increase what you have as much as you can


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 30, 2021)

Lifefuel


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> No idea, If I had to guess 5.5-6 girth and length is probably around 7. @MiroslavBulldosex would probably know.
> 
> I think the brutal truth is that women can easily get accustomed to any size no matter how large. The saying bigger is better exists for a reason... Which doesn't mean LDAR if you aren't a pornstar, but at the same time increase what you have as much as you can


Yeah it's kind of hard to tell, I think this study is pretty accurate but still I feel like it's better if you're bigger.
I've got positive comments on my size pretty much every time (7x5.4) but I'm pretty sure it would be even better if I was a bit bigger.
The threads from @Vvvvxxxx blackpilled me.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Yeah it's kind of hard to tell, I think this study is pretty accurate but still I feel like it's better if you're bigger.
> I've got positive comments on my size pretty much every time (7x5.4) but I'm pretty sure it would be even better if I was a bit bigger.
> The threads from @Vvvvxxxx blackpilled me.


Facts basically same size and same experience and same opinions on it and confusion about whether or not I should try to grow more and how much


----------



## stewiegriffin (Aug 30, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Mfw I’m too big  @stewiegriffin @CupOfCoffee


imagine believing this shit


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 30, 2021)

gamma said:


> I think that this study is cope
> There's no reason why 6.5x5 is more ideal than 7x5.5


Mine is 7 and i hurt my gf when i go full deep, and we need to stop a few times, so maybe thats why it isn't ideal


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mine is 7 and i hurt my gf when i go full deep, and we need to stop a few times, so maybe thats why it isn't ideal


For most girls I think you can go balls deep without any problem at 7 inches, at least I didn't have any issue with the last 2 girls I fucked.
It only hurt them in lazy doggy position, otherwise no issue.


----------



## thecel (Aug 30, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> A legit unfrauded 7x5.5 is already really rare and many pornstars aren’t bigger than that. So I don’t think this study is cope



Teracope!









12 Inches ( 30.48 CENTIMETERS ) Is The Average Length of Black Men’s Penises


How does prison showering work? I’m short, thin, and not hung. I’d be terrified. - Prison Talk Todd Kamen It’s funny, it’s was the opposite for me. I’m short, thin but extremely hung (5′7 height but I’m easily 10–11″ erect) so I thought I would be a target. But I wasn’t. With all the black...




looksmax.org













Why I care about anecdotal data more than empirical data


Many people strongly believe that empirical data, being scientific and more trustworthy, is the only kind of evidence one should focus on and one shouldn’t pay much attention to anecdotal data. I agree with this position on topics like psychology, racism and sexism, etc. but not for...




looksmax.org


----------



## thecel (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3
> ...



No fucking way 4.5 is really preferred to 8.

A guy’s cock is 4.5 inches long. Does anyone think the magnitudes of women’s attractions toward his dick would DECREASE if his dick got 3.5 inches bigger?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

thecel said:


> No fucking way 4.5 is really preferred to 8.
> 
> A guy’s cock is 4.5 inches long. Does anyone think his chances with women would DECREASE if his dick got 3.5 inches bigger?


The "ranking" is not really interesting, the graph below gives you a better understanding.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 30, 2021)

You can see that 6.5 and 7.5 are the most preferred length so obviously being 8 inches (which is close enough) will be better than being 4.5.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 30, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> For most girls I think you can go balls deep without any problem at 7 inches, at least I didn't have any issue with the last 2 girls I fucked.
> It only hurt them in lazy doggy position, otherwise no issue.


Girls can differ anatomically but not by much, almost all women will get hurt by a 7.5 going balls deep, but a good amount will on 7 inches as well


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 3, 2021)

the girth pill is too brutal

the fact that girth is more difficult to increase is brutal as well


----------



## jfcage (Sep 3, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3
> ...


There was a poll on an escort site about the ideal penis size. Only escorts could vote. 16 cm got the most votes, followed by 18 cm and 14 cm. Basically almost the same results that the study found, so I would say that is pretty accurate


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 3, 2021)

literally who cares women are retarded and can be gaslit into loving you despite penis size so long as you arent micropenis nigga


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 3, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> the girth pill is too brutal
> 
> the fact that girth is more difficult to increase is brutal as well


facts, girthpill is brutal bro  like it make sense since it increases pressure in the vagina


----------



## Ozil (Sep 5, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Idk, I remember a study where like 90% of girl said girth was more important


It likely is, the cervix isn't usually that deep even after arousal but the vaginal walls definitely get a lot looser after arousal on top of the fact that they may already be loose. Girth is probably more important once you get past the 5.5" length mark.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> ranged in age from 18 to 65.


old overused whores' opinions dont count tbh, useless thread


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mine is 7 and i hurt my gf when i go full deep, and we need to stop a few times, so maybe thats why it isn't ideal


are you exactly 7" or are you rounding it up? also is this nbp or bp?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Sep 5, 2021)

If she can't struggle with it. Or wince when it goes deep. Or scoot away. Then it's not big enough to satisfy today's woman.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 5, 2021)

I doubt women have the mental capacity to extract usefull information from through experiments like these.

Everyone knows bigger dicks are better, everyone knows girls that have boasted about their lover's big dick, everyone knows girls that make fun of smalldicks, everyone that has sent dickpics knows that girls want your dick to be big, everyone knows girls like big bulges on guys, and the list goes fucking on.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 5, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> facts, girthpill is brutal bro  like it make sense since it increases pressure in the vagina


Indeed length determines how much of the vagina you can pleasure but girth determines how much pleasure you can give. 7x6 giving maxxed out pleasure to almost all of her vagina is better than 8x5 giving like 70% pleasure to all of her vagina.

I should just get more girth but I don’t bc ik it’s easier to gain length first and bdd/porn makes me think my dick should be longer even tho it’s 7.4 bp


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> are you exactly 7" or are you rounding it up? also is this nbp or bp?


6'11-7'1 between this, maybe its higher tho cause whenever i try to measure my errection quickly starts getting weaker, so its definitely at least a 7. BP but i barely have any fat there cuz im skinny jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> 6'11-7'1 between this, maybe its higher tho cause whenever i try to measure my errection quickly starts getting weaker, so its definitely at least a 7. BP but i barely have any fat there cuz im skinny jfl


whats 6'11"?? lol it goes up to 6.9 and then comes 7.0. so you can say with a guarantee its 7.1bp? if it was lets say... 6.8bp or 6.9bp would you still have the same problem??


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats 6'11"?? lol it goes up to 6.9 and then comes 7.0. so you can say with a guarantee its 7.1bp? if it was lets say... 6.8bp or 6.9bp would you still have the same problem??


Idk inches, it's between 17.6 and 18.3cm, but again i could never get it rock hard when trying to measure it cuz i always did it when i wasnt in a mood really so forcefully fapped and immediately when i got the ruler it got softer. Never really measured it rock hard tho


----------



## jfcage (Sep 5, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> I doubt women have the mental capacity to extract usefull information from through experiments like these.
> 
> Everyone knows bigger dicks are better, everyone knows girls that have boasted about their lover's big dick, everyone knows girls that make fun of smalldicks, everyone that has sent dickpics knows that girls want your dick to be big, everyone knows girls like big bulges on guys, and the list goes fucking on.


Small dicks are not enjoyable for most women, that is evident. But what you are saying is basically that women prefer big dicks regarding the visual aspect, because they look more impressive to them, and also a status boost if their boyfriend has a bigger dick than her girlfriends' BFs, something they can brag about in front of other foids and make their jealous. But what size they prefer inside their vaginas, that is another question, and I am not sure that most women prefer big. I am not a slayer but in my experience 6 inch dick is enough to fuck any foid so hard they can't walk after that.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Idk inches, it's between 17.6 and 18.3cm, but again i could never get it rock hard when trying to measure it cuz i always did it when i wasnt in a mood really so forcefully fapped and immediately when i got the ruler it got softer. Never really measured it rock hard tho


im saying if you were 17.5cm bonepressed or whatever, would you still have a problem, like could you use all of it then or would it still be a problem? because 7 inches is 17,74cm and i want to see if it makes a difference. how much shorter would it have to be for you to face no problems at all?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> im saying if you were 17.5cm bonepressed or whatever, would you still have a problem, like could you use all of it then or would it still be a problem? because 7 inches is 17,74cm and i want to see if it makes a difference. how much shorter would it have to be for you to face no problems at all?


I thought it was 18cm?? Jfl once measured 18.3cm thats like 7.3, maybe thats why it hurted her, it was rock solid. Idk tbh, i just dont go all deep if i want to not hurt her


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I thought it was 18cm?? Jfl once measured 18.3cm thats like 7.3, maybe thats why it hurted her, it was rock solid. Idk tbh, i just dont go all deep if i want to not hurt her


no lol 18cm is 7.1" bp (rounded up from 7.086" -> 7.1") and yeah everyone says at 7" bp (17,78cm) you hit the cervix so i was wondering if it was the same for 6.9" bp (17,52cm) and 6.8" bp (17,27cm)


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no lol 18cm is 7.1" bp (rounded up from 7.086" -> 7.1") and yeah everyone says at 7" bp (17,78cm) you hit the cervix so i was wondering if it was the same for 6.9" bp (17,52cm) and 6.8" bp (17,27cm)


Idk man, the only thing i know is that size isnt everything unironically, cause i gave her the most orgasms when i put it only 2/3 in, the trick is to hit her upper wall during missionary, thats where the bigger clitoric body is at


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Idk man, the only thing i know is that size isnt everything unironically, cause i gave her the most orgasms when i put it only 2/3 in, the trick is to hit her upper wall during missionary, thats where the bigger clitoric body is at


imagine giving sex tips to a truecel  anyway whats your girth then? chances are either you have enough girth or she wasnt aroused enough for you to hit that wall


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> imagine giving sex tips to a truecel  anyway whats your girth then? chances are either you have enough girth or she wasnt aroused enough for you to hit that wall


Wdym? I do hit the wall jfl, but it just hurts her alot. My girth is 5 inches


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Wdym? I do hit the wall jfl, but it just hurts her alot. My girth is 5 inches


i read that the wall can extend depending on her arousal level, meaning the more aroused she is the higher up it goes and thus it becomes difficult to hit. think back to the 2/3rd cock inside moment (jfl at the way i said that), was it during the beginning of the session? if so then it makes sense.


----------



## khvirgin (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats 6'11"?? lol it goes up to 6.9 and then comes 7.0. so you can say with a guarantee its 7.1bp? if it was lets say... 6.8bp or 6.9bp would you still have the same problem??


He thought it was like height with foot and inches


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> He thought it was like height with foot and inches


ethnic iq @TsarTsar444


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ethnic iq @TsarTsar444


We dont use inches in europe


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> We dont use inches in europe


true jfl we use cm here. i dont have to worry about dick stuff cuz not only do i never get to use it, my stats are okay too


----------



## hairyballscel (Sep 19, 2021)

ideal length none bone pressed = 6.5-7.5 inches
ideal girth = 5.5-6


----------



## pizza (Sep 21, 2021)

over for my 10x7?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 21, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> ideal length none bone pressed = 6.5-7.5 inches
> ideal girth = 5.5-6


That's what I would say


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 21, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> yet 85% of users on this site claim to be 7x5 or more. Interesting.


Forum is huge outlier, prob everyone here jelqs or some shit, but yeah everyone is 7.5+ in length, same as everyone is 6'4''+.

Interesting thing here for me was the ONS Vs LTR, would foids openly admit to wanting bigger in ONS, and what is the reasons they want more there? Maybe cos they think smaller guy will not be fuckboi?

Also I suspect based on how small the increment was in ideal ONS Vs LTR, that MOST of the sample lied and said they want the same.


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 21, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> That's what I would say


7.5 NBL is fucking huge man, I think v few pornstars are that big, only guys like Mandingo, dredd, Lexington Steele are likely that big.

7.5 BPL is somewhat common, but I'd still say globally like less than 0.1% of guys are 7.5 BPL


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Sep 25, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> A legit unfrauded 7x5.5 is already really rare and many pornstars aren’t bigger than that. So I don’t think this study is cope


meanwhile everyone here claims 8x6 penis


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 25, 2021)

I want a massive penis


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Oct 29, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> A pretty good study regarding the ideal penis size has been conducted a few years ago.
> Here it is if you want to check it out in full:
> 
> 
> ...


Dnr

Whats the ideal size?


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Oct 29, 2021)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Dnr
> 
> Whats the ideal size?


4.5x3 (bone-pressed)


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 29, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3
> ...


I'm 6.3 x 5 inches so close to ideal penis. I fall short a little bit. But it's not death tier I guess. So that's good to know.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Oct 29, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> *Size ranking for ONS*
> 
> Length: 6.5 >> 7.5 > 5.5 > 7 >> 5 > 4.5 > 8 > 6 >> 8.5 >> 4
> Girth: 5.5 > 5 > 4 >> 4.5 > 6 >> 3.5 > 7 > 6.5 >> 3
> ...


over for me 8.5x6


----------

